
How I’m exporting my highlights from iBooks and Kindle - sawyerh
https://medium.com/@sawyerh/how-i-m-exporting-my-highlights-from-the-grasps-of-ibooks-and-kindle-ce6a6031b298
======
a_bonobo
The Calibre client exports Kindle notes and highlights to a flat "My
Clippings.txt" for all kinds of file-formats (not purely Amazon-purchased),
wouldn't using that file be easier than fighting with JSON and an apparently
forgotten Amazon page?

Edit: Turns out, this exists:
[https://www.clippings.io/](https://www.clippings.io/)

------
wodenokoto
You should turn it into a service. I'd subscribe to it!

